# 1969 A/C lap vents



## joesweeting (May 8, 2011)

I have a 1969 GTO with out A/C. Can I use the lap vents housing that attaches under the dash with an after market A/C system. I believe I would have to fabricate connections in the system. I just want to confirm I can install the lap vents housing on a non factory A/C vehicle. 

Thanks,

Joe 

Sent from my DROIDX using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Maybe.... My 69 was a factory air car and I replaced it with an aftermarket system. I chose not to re-install the lap vents. On the aftermarket system I used, all the air exits the unit from one "cluster" where several flex hoses connect and carry the air to the various registers. My system has 4 such exit ports. I used one each for the passenger and driver side dash registers and one for the center dash register. That would have left just one for all of the lap vents. Rather than try to rig up some arrangement to feed the lap vents from just one flex hose, I decided to just leave it out. Without those vents in place I've got better access to the underside of the dash if I need it, and the system cools just fine without them.

Bear


----------



## joesweeting (May 8, 2011)

Bear,

Thanks again for the information. Since I have a non A/C car, I wanted to run the two side vents and use the two lap vents from an A/C car. If you don't mind, what after market A/c system are you using.

Joe

Sent from my DROIDX using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm using one from Classic Auto Air in Grapevine, TX. No one I know of makes a turn-key kit for a 69, including them. They worked with me and put me together sort of a hybrid Chevelle/generic kit that I was able to fit to my 69 and the factory controls and vents.

Bear


----------



## joesweeting (May 8, 2011)

I was planning on installing a Hurricane 2100 system from old air products with some modifications: 

http://www.oldairproducts.com/catal...1972-gto-c-1_31000000_31000007_120132014.html 

But, I will check with the classic auto since they have experience with a 69 GTO. 

Thanks,

Joe 





Sent from my DROIDX using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I looked at Old Air too at first, but ultimately decided against them. I don't remember why now though... I think maybe it had to do with the size and shape of the dash unit but I'm not sure. 

My 'Classic' system fits and I didn't have to "lose" my glove box as I understand you do with some. I do wish it blew 'harder', but it does cool reasonably well even on 100+ days here in Texas.

I did just spend some time looking through Old Air's web site and their catalog, and there are some attributes of the system I like - like the electronic control option (as opposed to slide cables) and the idea that it might move more air. Who knows - maybe I made the wrong choice?

Bear


----------



## joesweeting (May 8, 2011)

Thanks for all the information. A/C installation is low on my priority list, but I thought I would start watching for parts now, such as the lap vents. I also like the electronic controls on the old air systems.

Sent from my DROIDX using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## joesweeting (May 8, 2011)

Asking again, since another lap vent came available. 

Will the lap vents fit from a 69 A/C car on a non A/C car? The goal being to use it with an after market system.

Thanks,


Sent from my ADR6425LVW using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

joesweeting said:


> Asking again, since another lap vent came available.
> 
> Will the lap vents fit from a 69 A/C car on a non A/C car? The goal being to use it with an after market system.


Been thinking about it, and I'm sure they'll "fit" --- meaning they'll bolt up below the dash. The problem you're going to have is connecting them to the air duct. All the aftermarket kits use some sort of round flex hose ducting, but the lap vents connected via (more or less) rectangular plastic duct work. If you're handy with bending up sheet metal or working with fiberglas you should be able to fab up adapters to let you connect the round hoses, but there'll definitely be some fab work required.

But hey, if it was easy anyone could do it, right?

Bear


----------



## joesweeting (May 8, 2011)

Thanks again

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I used a Vintage Air kit....my car was a NON AC car....I added the stock dash vents, and am using the factory "lap coolers'......JOE, Check with Vintage Air, they MIGHT have a specific kit for the 69 GTO now.....:cheers


----------



## joesweeting (May 8, 2011)

Eric,

Will do

Thanks.


----------



## joesweeting (May 8, 2011)

I found a blue one, my dash is black. Has anyone had a good results painting/dying interior colors?

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## joesweeting (May 8, 2011)

Bear/Eric,

No specific a/c system yet for a 69 GTO.
Do you have a gen II or gen IV system? What control panel are you using?

Thanks,

Joe

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm not using Vintage, I went with a system from Classic Auto Air in Grapevine, Texas. I'm using my original factory a/c controls. Doing that meant reworking some of their wiring and stuff, but I made it work.

Bear


----------



## lbring65 (Jul 29, 2010)

BearGFR said:


> Maybe.... My 69 was a factory air car and I replaced it with an aftermarket system. I chose not to re-install the lap vents. On the aftermarket system I used, all the air exits the unit from one "cluster" where several flex hoses connect and carry the air to the various registers. My system has 4 such exit ports. I used one each for the passenger and driver side dash registers and one for the center dash register. That would have left just one for all of the lap vents. Rather than try to rig up some arrangement to feed the lap vents from just one flex hose, I decided to just leave it out. Without those vents in place I've got better access to the underside of the dash if I need it, and the system cools just fine without them.
> 
> Bear


I'm thinking of going the same route as you and was wondering how you connected the AC to the dash registers. Mine is a non-AC car so I don't have a center dash register and looking for any insight on how to do this.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

The factory dash registers had ducting behind the dash with joints that were very close to the outlets and that fit over/mated with the rest of the ducting behind the dash. One of these joints was square/rectangular and the other one was round. I just happened to have another one of those register ducts lying around that came off another dash I had. I replaced the square one with that one, giving me two short ducts behind the registers both with round joints that just happened to be very close to the size of the flex hose that came with my new a/c system, so what I did was to insert the flex hose into those ducts on each side, then seal them up with wide metallic aluminum tape. 
It just so happens that I have my dash partially open right now to facilitate repairs after the fire, so I snapped a couple photos for you to show what I'm talking about.

Bear


----------



## joesweeting (May 8, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I would like to install an electric a/c panel control, but don't want it to look tacky. I'm looking at both vintage air and old air products because I want the electronic control and don't believe classic auto air offers that feature. Unfortunately, none of the above companies offer a kit for a 69 GTO. 

Good luck with the repairs

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## lbring65 (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks BearGFR. That's what I was thinking of doing but wanted to keep the fresh air option. I think I'll be doing something similar but bring the a/c duct into the side of the factory duct and seal it up with the metal duct tape.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Dang, I wish I'd thought of trying that... :shutme
That's a great idea. 
I'm not sure it's going to be possible though because on my car, the factory ducting that goes behind the dash would most likely prevent being able to install the aftermarket unit, at least that's what I'm telling myself right now in order to feel better about not having the idea myself 
Let me know how it goes, ok?










Bear


----------



## joesweeting (May 8, 2011)

*A/c*

Bear,

Since you did not use the lap vents, what did you do with the fourth hose connection? 

I am considering purchasing a factory center dash vent and fab a manifold to run two hoses to it or buy a single under dash vent and mount it so it is not easily seen. 

Classic auto air is now making a perfect fit system for the 69 gto: 1969 GTO-Lemans Air Conditioning System | 69 Pontiac AC


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I just blocked it off.

Cool that they're making a kit now. I might have to take a look at it myself one of these days to see what improvements they've made.

I just used 3 a/c hoses: one each to the two side registers and one to the center register (my car was a factory a/c car). I had to fabricate an air box out of sheet metal to adapt the hose to the center register, but it wasn't too difficult.

Bear


----------



## joesweeting (May 8, 2011)

Bear, 

Thanks for the info. Glad to hear your A/C is working so well with just 3 ports being used.


----------



## joesweeting (May 8, 2011)

Bear,

I just got the installation manual for the 1969 GTO perfect fit A/C (They have 64-67 on the website by mistake). They have block offs for fresh air inlets and adapter to use the two side fresh air vents with A/C hoses. For the non A/C car you have to cut out the factory A/C hole in the dash, but it does not look factory, it is more square, PN#1-1028-2 (same as a 71-73 mustang). Finally, they give you a 4th vent you can mount under the dash or cap off at hose at the unit. If you want I can send you the installation manual, just shoot me an email.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

joesweeting said:


> ... They have block offs for fresh air inlets and adapter to use the two side fresh air vents with A/C hoses...


Say whut? The new system has provisions for fresh outside air? Dang!!! You're making me want to convert now...

Sure, send email to robert {at} garrettfamily.us

(I don't mind saying it in public - I've got a very good spam filtering service )

Bear


----------



## joesweeting (May 8, 2011)

Did the factory center A/C vents have horizontal adjustable vent? Can you adjust it to direct air on the driver or passenger? 

Both vendors listed below note they do not have adjustable horizontal louvers. 

The Parts Place:

1964 72 Pontiac GTO LeMans Tempest Center Dash A C Vent | eBay

This chrome plated plastic center dash vent mounts in the heater A/C control on 1964-67 models, and in the dash bezel in 1968-72 models. Earlier years were made out of metal, and GM superceded the part number to a replacement that is chrome plated plastic. The GM part numbers were 9799463 and 9790417. This vent does not have horizontal adjustable louvers, they are solid. Fits all 1964-72 Pontiac GTO / LeMans / Tempest with A/C.

OPGI review:
https://www.opgi.com/gto/1969/interior-accessories/heater-ac/G240356/?showMobile=false


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi Joe,
No the factory center vents did not adjust horizontally either. They only rotated up and down.

Bear


----------

